# Wake On Wlan

## Finswimmer

Hi!

```
$ethtool ra0

Settings for ra0:

        Supported ports: [ ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half

        Supports auto-negotiation: No

        Advertised link modes:  Not reported

        Advertised auto-negotiation: No

        Speed: Unknown! (0)

        Duplex: Half

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 80

        Transceiver: Unknown!

        Auto-negotiation: on

[b]        Supports Wake-on: u[/b]

        Wake-on: bgs

        Current message level: 0x00000004 (4)

        Link detected: yes
```

u = Wake on unicast messages

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, wie ich so eine Unicast Message versende.

Hab schon ein bisschen gesucht, aber abgesehen von der Definition habe ich nichts gefunden.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Tach,

Kannst mal net-misc/wakeonlan versuchen, bracuhst nurnoch die MAC-Addresse.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Tach,
> 
> Kannst mal net-misc/wakeonlan versuchen, bracuhst nurnoch die MAC-Addresse.

 

Wie das normale wol geht weiß ich. Aber hier geht es um eine WLAN Karte, die den normalen Modus (g) nicht unterstützt.

----------

## think4urs11

bei komplett unverschlüsselten WLANs könnte es ja evtl. noch gehen, aber was machst du z.B. bei einem WLAN mit Verschlüsselung wo in regelmäßigen Abständen der Key gewechselt wird? Wenige bis keine Karte kann diesen Keywechsel onboard, d.h. ohne Hilfe des Prozessors und genau den hat sie ja nicht wenn das Board schläft.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> bei komplett unverschlüsselten WLANs könnte es ja evtl. noch gehen, aber was machst du z.B. bei einem WLAN mit Verschlüsselung wo in regelmäßigen Abständen der Key gewechselt wird? Wenige bis keine Karte kann diesen Keywechsel onboard, d.h. ohne Hilfe des Prozessors und genau den hat sie ja nicht wenn das Board schläft.

 

Öh. 

Hmm.

Ich wechsel den Key nicht. Aber selbst wenn. Es wäre doch keine Lücke, wenn die Karte auch auf ein unverschlüsseltes Wake-up Kommando reagiert, denn schlimmstenfalls geht der Rechner an. Er ist ja doch trotzdem genauso geschützt, wie wenn er die ganze Zeit an wäre, nur dass ich Strom spare.

Daher die Frage: Hat jmd. nen Tipp wie ich das mit den unicast messages realisieren/testen kann?

Danke!

Tobi

----------

## andix

Ich traue mich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu behaupten dass Wake on WLAN mit handelsüblichen Netzwerkkarten NICHT funktioniert, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie gesagt. Ethtool sagt, es ginge über unicast messages. Leider habe ich dazu noch nichts gefunden...

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

ether-wake hast du schon ausprobiert?

Das scheint zumindest per default unicast zu verwenden und brodacast erst via '-b'

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www2006.org/programme/files/pdf/5506.pdf

Sieht so aus, als ob man Zusatz braucht.

----------

## hoschi

 *andix wrote:*   

> Ich traue mich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu behaupten dass Wake on WLAN mit handelsüblichen Netzwerkkarten NICHT funktioniert, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

 

Sehe ich aehnlich. Sowas muss schon der Hersteller extra einbauen bzw. der Standard vorsehen.

Und JA - es ist durchaus gefaehrlich.

Wenn man ein unsicheres System vom Netz nimmt sollte es niemand ohne physischen Zugriff booten koennen, ausserdem stellt Hitzeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch auch eine "Bedrohung" dar. Stell dir vor ein Laptop in der Tasche springt aus dem Suspend (S3) ploetzlich in S1 und die CPU faengt an Abwaerme von sich zu geben...

----------

